# Looking for a after market seat post clamp for supersix



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

*Looking for an after market seat post clamp for supersix*

Hi, 

A friend of mine just bought a KUOTA KOM, nice bike. I love its seat post clamp even more ( seat binder). So I tried to fit this clamp on my supersix... it doesn't fit. 

Any of you using after market seat post clamps for your cannondale ?

BTW, here is the photo of KOM's set clamp


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I think there's a pic of Pozzato's Super Six with a campagnolo seatpost clamp. I do agree that the Cannondale clamp for the Super Six is ugly at best. Yeah polished silver! Perhaps a retro revolution will start! Down with black components! Looks much prettier & shinier with polished silver. imho.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had the Campy clamp on my System Six works great.


----------

